# tumbler pigeons and things to keep in mind



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am new to tumbler pigeons workd with high flyerz ...

I saw some indian tumblers in group of 100 flying and i was amazd to see them..

Wht are the basics in keeping these tumblers and these birds where traind to fly on wistle ... and goo fly too long distance and then come back after few mins 

Also tell me how can i train mine aswell just finishd my loft for these pigeons


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Check this out http://youtu.be/d54ftC0YdBA


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks Copper.
The pic. looks like tumblers riding their tails. Is this a zoomed in picture. If not, then they also look like mostly young ones from this year. Are they tumblers or rollers, because they may need different feeds. If these birds are like iranian highflying tumblers, then they should do good with millet only, for flying. And they may not be as fast as your highfliers. I hope the pigeon folks in India would respond as to the feed and care of their tumblers and rollers.


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

hamlet said:


> Thanks Copper.
> The pic. looks like tumblers riding their tails. Is this a zoomed in picture. If not, then they also look like mostly young ones from this year. Are they tumblers or rollers, because they may need different feeds. If these birds are like iranian highflying tumblers, then they should do good with millet only, for flying. And they may not be as fast as your highfliers. I hope the pigeon folks in India would respond as to the feed and care of their tumblers and rollers.


 brother these are tumblers and they don't fly much high but they goo far away i don't know any thing about these birds

that is why i posted here   so that i can get a bit info about these pigeon and how can i train them

no this pic is not zoomd




here in Pakistan,India and Afghanistan these are trained to fly on whistle they also have flag train them to fly more with the flag


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

here is one more snap


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

copper said:


> Check this out http://youtu.be/d54ftC0YdBA


thanks but this isn't what i need i want to know how can i flag train them or any good info for beginners how to let them fly in kit for the first time


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Brother there is some info on the net about flag training pigeons, but looks like we are looking at warring breed of tumblers. If you push your birds too fast or fly solo, then you are sure to loose your new birds to these pigeon kits that fly all over the place. I have seen them once here in the usa. I do not think that these kind of pigeon guys would give us information freely. If I lived in your neighborhood, I would not fly the parents at all. 
Here is what i found so far.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/indian-tumbler-pigeons-39940.html


----------

